

Argument that Investing in Evolving Your Web Site Beats Big Bang Redesign - ice5nake
http://www.webdesignfromscratch.com//blog/darwinist-approach-to-evolutionary-web-design.php

======
ice5nake
This article articulated what I have always believed. It's improved my selling
points for this approach for when the boss just doesn't get it.

